# Verbatim usb stick problems...  HELP!



## vedder

I have no idea where this topic belongs. That will show you how green I really am. I know zero about computers and that's why I'm here...

Here's my issue:

I have a red verbatim memory stick ( 4G ) which has always been fine, no issues. Tonight I went to use it to look at some files (photos and documents saved for school) and it would not open. 

I got a message saying I need to format the memory device. I removed the stick and tried again a few times. Same thing. So... I clicked 'okay' to format it and it says 'windows cannot format... blah blah blah...'  I left it alone and removed it. I have tried on my desktop as well and same thing.

Now, I am assuming it is good news that it didnt say it cannot find my memory device, so I'm assuming the files are still there (I think they may be corrupted somehow-  I dont think I ever removed the stick without logging out of the program but it's possible)

I've googled this for an hour and either a) dont undertsand what the heck people wayyy smarter than me are even talking about   and b) don't want to mess with it.

I also read something about buying a memory card reader...  (?)

Any replies need to be in easy speak. I'm lame and computers are not my gig.


edit:  I do not want to re format and lose my saved info. I have many documents and photos, that yes naively thought saving them to a usb and deleting them of my pc would save me some space but now I think I'm f...ed. It used to be password enabled but when i insert it, it goes straight to the formatting option. 


Thanks!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Try accessing it under Linux like I did for this person I helped.

http://www.computerforum.com/209438-seagate-ext-hard-drive-not-responding.html


----------



## vedder

Thanks-  Oh my god this seems way beyond me. I'll read through it again. There are times in life where I am reminded that I'm a moron and this is one


----------



## The_Other_One

As voyager said, try accessing it under Linux.  Sometimes it can be more forgiving of errors and such.  If there's still no luck, Testdisk/Photorec or Recuva might be the next option.  If you're not comfortable with very little gui interface, try Recuva.  You might have to format the device first, but as long as you do a quick format, it shouldn't disrupt the data too much...

Though another word of warning, you might want to let professionals go ahead and try to recover the data.  Depending on how the device failed, the more poking around you do, the more difficult it may become to get some/all the data back.


----------



## vedder

^ Thanks alot  

I'm looking into the Linux option. I can't re format anything because when I tried, it said Windows can't reformat it. I have had issues with my flash drive recently ( when I open a new tab it is black, so I have to open another one) but that doesn't explain why my other memory sticks are working. Damn.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's a link to parted magic. It's very easy to use.

http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads


----------



## vedder

Thanks for being so helpful. I'll read up on it, get some sleep, have some coffee, cross my fingers and give it a go... wish me luck.


----------

